# Living room system gear.



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Video:

* Hitachi 50VG825 50" rear projection LCD TV (720P)
* Samsung BD-UP5000 Blu-ray player
* Panasonic DMP-BD55 Blu-ray-player
* Toshiba HD-A1 HD DVD player

Audio:

* Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V Receiver
* Denon DVD-1920 Universal DVD player
* Rotel RCD-971 CD player
* Yamaha CDR-S1000 CD recorder

Speakers:

* Image Concept 200: front mains
* Paradigm CC-300: center
* Paradigm Titan: side surrounds
* Paradigm Atom: rear surrounds
* Definitive Technology PF15TL & PF15: subwoofers

Cables:

* Kimber Kable 8TC & 4TC for the three front main speakers 
* Generic flat RS & Ultralink 14 AWG for all other speakers
* Kimber Kable Hero analog interconnect for Rotel CD player
* All other interconnects mainly by Audioquest, Wireworld, Esoteric & Ultralink

))) This is a very modest system, and one that I use mostly.
--- It does need some serious improvement, but funds are not available.

Bob


----------

